# Meet Basil...what do you think she's mixed with?



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

http://









Our son adopted her from TAPS in Chicago this past Mother's Day. We can't decide what she may be mixed with. We're thinking Black Lab & Grey Hound. She's fast, fast, fast. Maddie has a heck of a time keeping with her. 

Evidently, she's originally from Oklahoma. Found as a puppy. Somehow ended up in Chicago @ TAPS. Her first family had her for almost 2 months & returned her because she got car sick (really?). She's estimated to be 9 months old now & growing like a weed.

Here's another one, you can see her paws better...they're brindle just like her chest. 

http://









Oh, and I love her eyes....










Any ideas?


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

I see a bit of Great Dane.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I see lab definitely. Does she have a rear set of dew claws?!

She has beautiful eyes!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Zac thought Great Dane & yes, she has a rear set of dew claws.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Megora--why do you ask about the rear dew claws?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

They're not that common. With purebred dogs, there aren't too many breeds who get those on the rear.

Now it could be because she's a mixed breed that it upped the likelihood of her having them. I see mostly lab though. Could be a variety of other things behind her.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

It doesn't really matter does it? She's a sweetheart. She & Maddie get along so well & it just makes me happy to have another in my home.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Definitely Lab. How tall is she? If she's shorter than you might expect a Dane to be, she might be mixed with a hound of some kind. There's a puppy at my dog park who's part coonhound. She has very long legs and runs very fast. Might be fun to do a DNA test at some point. Very pretty dog.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

She's beautiful! Gorgeous eyes! Would love to see a picture of both her and Maddie together!


----------



## MissLibby (Aug 6, 2011)

With that face and coloring I would guess lab mixed with german shorthair pointer. She is adorable!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am thinking Plott Hound. Here is a pic of one that I rescued. She is a great dog !!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Whoops ,posted before I finished. Black Lab X Plott Hound would be my guess.


----------



## texy85 (May 11, 2012)

If you are really curious, you can always get a DNA kit. My in-laws next door neighbour rescued 2 pups (littermates) from a fire on a reserve here and one of them looks like a lab mix and the other a shepherd mix. She did a DNA test on them, and the one who looks like a lab is actually a American Bulldog/Poodle Mix LOL......so you never really know what could be mixed in there. She does look very sweet though!


----------

